# newbee with bamboo issues



## Matthieu van Kints (Apr 23, 2016)

hey guys and galls, a newby here, with a particular problem. 

im tying to use a ikea bamboo cutting board to make parts for a speaker system i'm building. but the basic thing is not complicated. just need to router out some circle parts. 

so i made a template kinda base for under my rt0700 makita router. 

with holes already predrilled in the right spots for all the parts and use the router as compass. initially i wanted to lathe the parts into shape. and build my own little lathe for that but well i kinda transfered to routing it out. 

so i had the parts already cut out roughly. during some test runs i found out that there are a lot of problems i didn't take into the calculations. for one.. bamboo is not the easiest material to work with. 

so for the questions part. 

1) what will be the best kind of router bit to use when starting from scratch and router the parts directly cutting board. for the test run i used a freebee router bit i got in a 6pcs set probably from china. 
a straight 2 flute bit 12mm 

2) is this shape the best option? 
3) what would be the best diameter (i have with these bits a 4, 12 and 16mm option) 
4) what is a proper source of bits without overpricing? '
5) tungsten carbide bits the right way to think?
6) what is the best approach? 
7) what is the best way to cut the last "layer" if you go through it step by step. 

sorry if i'm asking anything obvious to you all. 

kind greatings 

Matthieu


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The general rule is that your cutting depth per pass should be no more than the diameter of the bit. Bamboo is hard material, 10% harder than red oak I think. Smaller bits require less power. Not all straight bits will plunge so you need a starter hole for those bits. Router bits do a poor job of removing large amounts of waste. They do better at trimming to a finished size and surface finish. When possible I rough cut or drill close to finished size and then use the router to finish the job.

Carbide is much more heat tolerant than HSS (high speed steel) and will stay sharp much longer so it is the exclusive choice for most of us when we buy bits. I'm not sure what router bit brands are available to you there but Freud, CMT, and possibly Amana should be I think. All are satisfactory. Whiteside bits made in North Carolina in the US are rated the best but may not be available to you without special ordering by mail which would probably make them expensive.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The general rule is that your cutting depth per pass should be no more than the diameter of the bit. Bamboo is hard material, 10% harder than red oak I think. Smaller bits require less power. Not all straight bits will plunge so you need a starter hole for those bits. Router bits do a poor job of removing large amounts of waste. They do better at trimming to a finished size and surface finish. When possible I rough cut or drill close to finished size and then use the router to finish the job.
> 
> Carbide is much more heat tolerant than HSS (high speed steel) and will stay sharp much longer so it is the exclusive choice for most of us when we buy bits. I'm not sure what router bit brands are available to you there but Freud, CMT, and possibly Amana should be I think. All are satisfactory. Whiteside bits made in North Carolina in the US are rated the best but may not be available to you without special ordering by mail which would probably make them expensive.


What Charles says is the best way. Cut them out with a jig saw, band saw, etc. and then finish the last 1/8' with a router and a template. 
Bamboo cutting boards have a very high percent glue contant. they are basically grass that is glued together, so this makes them hard to cut and hard on the bits.

Herb


----------



## Matthieu van Kints (Apr 23, 2016)

yeah indeed.

as euopean that is an issue a lot, most info is us based. specially when brands considered. 
anyone some ideas asian bits (japan) that are of relative good quality.. i don't need the best. 
i won't be using it daily. but i would like my sizes to be correct en tungsten carbide. 

i found this on ebay.. any input on that? 

80pc-1-2-Shank-Tungsten-Carbide-Router-Bit-Set-2-Blades-3-Blade-Woodworking-/190574884755

WOODCRAFTER-Super-Hard-Router-Bit-12pcs-Set-8mm-Shank/361455178022

kind greatings Matt


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

this thread may be of interest to you...

http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/92650-router-bit-set.html


----------



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Being just over the water so to speak have a look at Trend for router bits you may even give them a call or e mail.

I have no connection with them just a happy customer


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Matt if you are looking on ebay have a look at the Yonico bits (Precision Bits is the same company). They are pretty good quality for the price and their customer service is very good and they may ship to you. I know they make every effort they can to keep shipping costs to Canada as low as possible.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Matt; DIMAR, from Germany, good reputation for quality, and you could also look at the CMT one's from Italy...German Carbide. Be careful with the CMT ones; they're importing some from Asia now. 
That doesn't necessarily mean there's a problem with them, just a heads-up.
DIMAR Ltd | Home


----------



## Matthieu van Kints (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks guys.. 

that all really helped a lot. 

for the moment i am planning to stick with what i got, which is functioning quite fine when handled with a bit extra care. 
am using the state flutes most of the time anyways. (specially the the 6mm one) 

but at this point i have a small issue with it's diameter. 
i want to do a job.. and cut out 4 pcs of a star/sun like shape. like the kids draw with a compass when you use the radius to devide the circle in 6 and then continue to use those point to draw another 6 circles.. you know what i mean. 

reason.. well i like this shape to support a driver in a tube for a speaker set i'm making. 
i have it all drawn out. i have the compass like tool for the router made. 
but i have two issues. 

i is that i have to rotate the router for just a couple of degrees for cutting the inner side of the lines i want to keep. 
but i think i will figure something out for that once i've done the outlines. just need to work really carefull 

but the second is that i need something far thinner to cut the inner lines then a 6mm flute. 
something like 2mm diameter would be nice. 

what sort of tool should i be looking for, cause the thinnest flute i saw was 5 mm. 1mm smaller then 6, but still 3mm bigger then 2. 

greatz 

Matthieu


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Matt I've seen bits to 3 mm (1/8 inch) and I think I've seen 2 mm but trying to use one on something as thick as a cutting board without breaking it will be challenging. You may be better off if you want sharp inside corners to use a file or riffler. Rifflers are commonly used for fine detail work and the better ones come in different stages of aggressiveness. The two best brands are French. One is Auriou and I can't think of the other just now. There are also some pretty good Italian made ones.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Matthew, I seriously explored the use of bamboo and with great assist from @Stick486 and others learned that bamboo lumber had a very high glue content and the bamboo fibers have a high silica content. So not only is bamboo a very hard "wood" it is also highly abrasive to things like router bits. The thread is here:
http://www.routerforums.com/wood-species/53401-bamboo.html

Here is a link to the Freud site that you night find helpful: Freud Tools


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Matthieu I wasn't aware they used bamboo for speaker cabinets till very recently . I'd be interested in seeing this build .
I'm more of an mdf guy when it comes to speakers . Was going to build some for my gym but opted out of it . Was trying to buy decent raw drivers and a passive x-over , but kiboshed it for some other option


----------

